
Brand Pivots That Were Successful - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1363/what-are-the-most-drastic-brand-pivots-that-were-s.html
======
duxup
There seems to be a lot of focus on the pivot aspect...but really these
companies just made good products.

The real question may be how they had / found people with the talent to do the
new thing and let them do it.

But existing corporate momentum is strong.

